# GEARSecurity Service



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I searched so long for this, and I'm so happy I found the solution, I wanted to share it with you...

For those of you wondering what that GEARSecurity Service is that is listed in your Services:

Most of you who do have it probably had it installed along with iTunes. Myself, it was installed along with DVDX Copy. But other 3rd-Party apps install it, too.

Here's what I found. I found a Gear Drivers Update. This upadate will...

Replaces: "GEARAspiWDM.sys" File Version 1.0.2.0

With: "GEARAspiWDM.sys" File Version 2.03.17

Here: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers

And...

Replaces: "GEARAspi.dll" File Version 1.0.6.0

With: "GEARAspi.dll" File Version 2.0.2.0

Here: C:\WINDOWS\system32

And it removes "gearsec.exe" and its associated "GEARSecurity Service" from Services, and also removes its registry entries.

Here To Get It: ftp://198.65.117.42/updates/windows/drive...r_Installer.exe

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's what Tom Vaughan, Product Manager GEAR Software had to say...

Date posted: March, 29 2004 9:21 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our newest driver eliminates the problem. It works for every version of Windows except NT 4.0. You can download the driver update from ftp://198.65.117.42/updates/windows/drive...r_Installer.exe

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The gearsec.exe driver (and associated GEAR Security service) were part of GEAR Software's driver set which allows the GEAR.wrks API to recognize and work with recorders on NT4.0, Win2000 and WinXP.

The GEAR.wrks API is used in GEAR Software's products and also in several 3rd party applications such as Apple's iTunes, Cakewalk's Pyro, Audible's AudibleManager and DiscWelder by Minnetonka to name a few.

The latest GEAR driver installer will install drivers that do not require gearsec.exe. In addition, the driver installer will remove gearsec.exe and the associated GEAR Security service from Win2000 and WinXP systems. The gearsec.exe driver is still required on NT 4.0 though.

Note that 3rd party applications using the GEAR.wrks API may verify that gearsec.exe is installed. Removing gearsec.exe may result in these applications not functioning correctly. 
If this occurs, please contact the manufacturer of the application to determine if an updated version of their software is available. Alternatively, reinstall the software so that gearsec.exe is installed.


----------

